# "Old-Fashioned Muscadine" Advice



## OM88 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello.

I've made homemade wines in the past but I'm about to attempt to use grapes from vines planted by my Great-Great Grandfather. Family only knows them as "Old Fashioned Muscadines".

I'm told the use of acids and enzymes can really help to culture the flavor.
Any advice in that realm (or any other)?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 25, 2013)

here is a link for you.
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques15.asp
i would choose the 2nd recipe, and not use the montrachet yeast.
I prefer pasteur red, are premier curvee....
You may look up the yeast and see which you prefer.
I think on this forum lots of folks use yeast made by lalvin also.
I am sure others will chime in with there inputs, lots of very good wine makers here...I fairly new.


----------



## garymc (Aug 26, 2013)

If your muscadines are too high in acid, you can use Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast http://www.lalvinyeast.com/71B.asp. "has the ability to metabolize high amounts (20% to 40%) of malic acid. In addition to producing rounder, smoother, more aromatic wines that tend to mature quickly, it does not extract a great deal of phenols from the must so the maturation time is further decreased."


----------



## jswordy (Aug 26, 2013)

In my muscadine wine I use 100% juice, SO2, sugar, nutrient, a red potato (peeled), a cup of self-rising corn meal tied in a straining bag or cheesecloth and yeast. It's not acid and has turned out well after back sweetening. Used this now with both muscadine and scuppernong. I have used RC212 or EC1118 with it. The recipe is in my sig.

Do make a second pressing wine from your skins. It is completely worth it and doubles your yield. Make your second pressing wine with the same or slightly less water volume than you had for your total batch of 100% juice wine. Acceptable table wine and a fantastic blending wine.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Aug 26, 2013)

toddrod just gave me 12 gallons of muscadine. We are from the same state a couple hours over and he has made muscadine wine before and since these are his own muscadine, I will follow his recipe.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f79/todds-muscadine-wine-138712/


----------

